# See my new Girlfriend? Ssshhhh, don't tell my wife!



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

Seriously, I love this little dog. She has a laundry list of problems, but I don't care. How we got her is a long story...........I dropped off one of my guys at his apartment back at the end of July. There is a car parked and I notice a couple of guys holding some pit bull puppies. So I parked and went over to have a look. I was appalled. There were 6 puppies crammed in a small pet taxi and a couple of pups just running around in the grass.

Of course the guy was trying to get rid of the pups. $100.00 each. I noticed the little girl he was holding and asked what happened to her. She supposedly had gotten out of the fence and had been wandering around in the woods for a few days on her own. She had a couple of puncture wounds on her head, one on the ear, and a few scratches under her neck. Most of which probably came from her litter mates. I noticed that she was extremely thin and was missing some hair on her tail (turned out to be ringworm). I knew I had to do something, but did not know what.

I asked the guy where he lived. He had driven up here from Oxford, MS to try to get rid of the pups. I told him I thought the little girl probably needed to see a vet. He said she was tough and would be fine, then dangled her by the ear as if that proved how tough she was. Then he picks up a different pup and holds it upside down by the back leg. "SEE, they are pits!"

OH REALLY!  He then tells me that all of them are spoken for except the little girl and two black males. So I tell him I want the girl because I think she needs to see a vet, and I can get homes for the other two males if he would give them to me. He tells me that the little girl would cost me "a bill fifty", cause he has more money invested in her. Man I was PO'd now. I went back to my truck and tried to think about the best thing to do. He is from out of town, and I don't think the local animal control could really do anything anyway. So I go back to the guy and tell him I will give him $200 for all three of the remaining pups. The dumb ba****d tells me I can only have the little girl, cause he is waiting on someone else to come look at the other two.

Now I realize that I am a sucker, but this is a bit ridiculous. So I run to the ATM and get the cash, call the wifey and tell her Christmas came in July, and she just laughs hysterically. I saved one at the end of the day, but I wonder what happened to the others??? I don't really think I want to know. I wish I could stomp out scum like this guy. Any way here are some pix of my girlfriend *Sandy*...........

*The first night at home!*









*Playing with my niece's dog Delilah*









*Give it to me!!!*









*Playtime with the big boys*









*Chillin in the work truck*









*Check out my bulldog under bite! *









*This is my kinda work. *









Like I said, she is not perfect. I love her just the same, maybe more. She has some jacked up bulldog teeth that may need a little work. Remember that puncture wound on her head when I got her? Well she got an infection in her skull (osteo-myelitis) that we are having to treat with strong antibiotics (Clindamycin). A couple of floating ribs, and a persistent pupillary membrane in her right eye. No biggie, we will do the best we can for her. I just wish I had a way to stop the BYB that I got her from.


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

i feel you dude,

makes you just wanna mash the Fu#ker in the face and take all the dogs.

i cant even talk to ppl like that guy cuz if i would have seen him hang the pup from its ears god knows what would have come out of my mouth and then im sure things would go from there.

good job saving her tho she looks like a real cute one...got to love those pit girls i been sick all day and mine has been like a little heat blanket...pits=love


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

you did what you can and that's all that counts at this point. Trust me, we've ALL been there in the same spot as you. 

She's looking healthy and happy!


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks K9Guy, it was a tough situation. It actually helped to walk away and just sit in my truck for a few minutes. You are right, just snuggle up with the dog and hope tomorrow is better.

Thanks JFlowers, she is a sweet little girl.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Good job doing what you had to to get them safe!


----------



## redscarletp3 (Jun 23, 2008)

i think you did the right thing but i would blow up at the guy my self... shes a cutie pie 
i love the name sandy.... she is adorable little thang


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

She is such a cutie and looks to be such a sweet heart! She'll be much happier in your home than whatever that schmuck had planned for her. You should pat yourself on the back for that one.
I just wish there weren't idiots out there like that, but if there weren't idiots out there then we would never see the angels who visit us would we!?


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

tablerock said:


> but if there weren't idiots out there then we would never see the angels who visit us would we!?


This is true, it just breaks my heart to know that there are so many loving little angels that never get a chance. I don't know if any of you can tell from the pics, but her head is misshapen from the infection in her skull. No doubt, she would have died if she had not gotten the proper care. There is actually an over growth of bone in the center of her head.

She has been worth every penny we have spent on her.


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

redscarletp3 said:


> i think you did the right thing but i would blow up at the guy my self... shes a cutie pie
> i love the name sandy.... she is adorable little thang


Thank you all, and I am actually glad that my 17 year old niece was not with me that day. She is a hot head like me, but hasn't had time to mellow yet. Oh there would have been fireworks, and somebody would have gone to jail.


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm so glad you save her ,she's beautiful and lucky to have a guardian angel like you to love her and care for her. I will be praying for her fast recovery. It's so sad people are just freaking scums just want money don't really care what the outcome is. I would probably be yelling at what his face , you handled it nicely but if it was me I would have yelled at his whats his face sorry......


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

Zue'sMoMi2009 said:


> I'm so glad you save her ,she's beautiful and lucky to have a guardian angel like you to love her and care for her. I will be praying for her fast recovery. It's so sad people are just freaking scums just want money don't really care what the outcome is. I would probably be yelling at what his face , you handled it nicely but if it was me I would have yelled at his whats his face sorry......


Aww, thank you. She is such a sweet little girl. She will have to be on the antibiotics for another couple of weeks still.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

She is so lucky to have been found by you, you have such a big heart! If someone would have picked up that puppy by it's ear and dangled it I probably would have flipped a lid. I'm not a hot head and i don't start fights, but that's completely different. I woulda kicked that guy in the nuts and stole all the puppies. if only 3 were available, why bring the whole flipping litter and cram em in the pet taxi?!?!? that guy needs to be run over by my car.... a lot.

I'm so glad she found you, and I'm so glad she is being taken care of! poor baby.


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> I woulda kicked that guy in the nuts and stole all the puppies. if only 3 were available, why bring the whole flipping litter and cram em in the pet taxi?!?!?


I still can't figure this part out. That is why I am tormented about what was planned/happened to the other pups.

You are right, he does need to be run over.......alot........repeatedly. I just wonder if this scumbag shows up again what I should do?


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Your new girlfriend is hot...Does she have a sister? lol Very nice pics


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

Here in Memphis it is illegal to sell animals on the side of the road. It is not illegal in MS. We have called the cops (anonomously) and said the dog peddler was trying to use the puppies to sell drugs to little kids so the cops will get rid of them! If the puppies are impounded then they can go to rescue! It's not perfect but it works sometimes!


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks god you got her out of that situation. Way to go


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

wow that is a sucky story. glad you got her though! who knew where the hell she could of ended up! i hope the litter mates at least get decent homes as well!


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

I would of flipped on that jerk if I saw him holding that pup by the ears.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

how old is she now???


----------

